# LOVE how some Lakers fans...



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

...chimed in to Jim Rome after word of Kobe's comments to Stephen A. Smith broke that the Lakers should "just trade Kobe to Portland for Greg Oden and Brandon Roy" or should "just trade Kobe to Portland for Greg Oden and Zach Randolph".

AS IF we are sitting up here thinking Kobe is the best thing since sliced bread.

AS IF we are willing to trade away our future for a star who has peaked.

AS IF we want to deal with Kobe's "King of All Things" ego trip.

AS IF we will jump at the snap of Jerry Buss' fingers.

AS IF we are interested in doing ANYTHING to help the Lakers out of the pickle they created for themselves.

Get bent, Lakers fans. We ain't your friggin' trade-patsies.

Gee, wish I had more room in my .sig for something along these lines.

PBF


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Good. Its nice to see that you have so much love for a player that has never even stepped foot onto an NBA court before. Oh and Roy is good . . . for a rookie, Kobe is the best player in the game. 

I never would have expexted a trade like that to happen, i just had no idea there were so many Kobe haters in Portland.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Luv your sig, PBF.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> Its nice to see that you have so much love for a player that has never even stepped foot onto an NBA court before.


Apparently Lakers fans love him as much as we do.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

elcap15 said:


> Good. Its nice to see that you have so much love for a player that has never even stepped foot onto an NBA court before. Oh and Roy is good . . . for a rookie, Kobe is the best player in the game.


Tim Duncan is the best player in the game, but Kobe is very good as well.

Any deal involving Roy and Oden just does not make sense. The Blazers would be crazy not to roll the dice on a potential dynasty for a very good player that has a lot of mileage on him.


----------



## cokeplease (Jun 3, 2006)

ProudBFan said:


> ...chimed in to Jim Rome after word of Kobe's comments to Stephen A. Smith broke that the Lakers should "just trade Kobe to Portland for Greg Oden and Brandon Roy" or should "just trade Kobe to Portland for Greg Oden and Zach Randolph".
> 
> AS IF we are sitting up here thinking Kobe is the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> ...


Well said. Stephen A Smith is a complete tard. Going on your sig rant, it seems to me like no other team's fans would cheer and scream and go nuts like blazers fans did at the draft party. Especially after the whole "jailblazer" era.

Look at the Sonics draft party. They hardly even stood up to cheer when they got the 2nd pick.


Passionate basketball fans that love their team live in Portland. That will make the NBA more exciting than watching Oden play on the east coast in boston with all of its fans sipping on tea and slouched back in their chairs unwilling to get up and yell and scream at an Oden tomahawk jam.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> Good. Its nice to see that you have so much love for a player that has never even stepped foot onto an NBA court before. Oh and Roy is good . . . for a rookie, Kobe is the best player in the game.
> 
> I never would have expexted a trade like that to happen, i just had no idea there were so many Kobe haters in Portland.


We would be trading our future for a guy who has proven he can't win by himself. He would be doing the same thing in Portland as he is in LA, first round and out, year after year.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Trading Oden for Kobe reminds me too much of Charlottes Kobe/Divac trade.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

I hate Zach prolly more then anyone on this board, but I still wouldn't even trade him str8 across for Kobe.

I want NoTHiNG to do with Kobe. Keep him away from our Blazers.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Good. Its nice to see that you have so much love for a player that has never even stepped foot onto an NBA court before. Oh and Roy is good . . . for a rookie, Kobe is the best player in the game.


it just pisses you off that we got the #1 pick, don't it?



> I never would have expexted a trade like that to happen, i just had no idea there were so many Kobe haters in Portland.


um...where have you been for the last 37 years? We hate the Lakers and all things piss and purple related (cept for the troubled souls who were Blazers first, or in the case of Kermit Washington and Adrian Branch, were saved by coming here).


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> Good. Its nice to see that you have so much love for a player that has never even stepped foot onto an NBA court before. Oh and Roy is good . . . for a rookie, Kobe is the best player in the game.
> 
> I never would have expexted a trade like that to happen, i just had no idea there were so many Kobe haters in Portland.


Right, because trading away our rookie of the year and our number one pick for a guy who has yet to get HIS team (and I say HIS team because it used to be SHAQ's team) out of the second round is a GOOD idea. I think it's pretty clear how far "the best player in the game" will get you in the playoffs. Sorry, he's no Michael Jordan.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Roy will be better then Kobe eventually


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

2k said:


> Trading Oden for Kobe reminds me too much of Charlottes Kobe/Divac trade.


Yeah right - the similarities are striking!! I wouldn't do Kobe for the pick, but it has nothing to do with how I feel about Kobe's game. He's the best player in the game. When did anyone ever say that about Divac? But he's a cancer. That whole "Kobe has really become a leader", or "Kobe has really matured into a team guy" was never true. He's a whiner and he just flat out clashes with anyone who stands up to him. I don't think the Lakers will trade Kobe. They'll either make a few moves and improve, or they will TOTALY implode. Kobe didn't run Shaq out of LA, but you can't tell me he wasn't an advocate of doing so. He wanted to "see what he could do" as the top dog. He said it numerous times before Shaq left. He's just a different breed. Does he really think trading Baron Davis for Bynum would have made them a contender? Or even Boozer? They are defecient in so many areas. Mainly defensively. I wonder how Kobe's teamates feel about his comments this week. I could see this think getting REALLY ugly in the next year or so because I don't think they'll trade him and I think he'll just continue to lash out (and further alienate himself from his teamates and even Laker Fans) By the way, that's okay with me.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> Roy will be better then Kobe eventually


Thanks for your unbiased opinion Ben. I'm sure everybody around the NBA would agree with you.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

I will snipe Kobe on the court if he ever walks on it with a Blazer jersey on


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

kaydow said:


> Thanks for your unbiased opinion Ben. I'm sure everybody around the NBA would agree with you.


quit playin


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> Its nice to see that you have so much love for a player that has never even stepped foot onto an NBA court before.


Statements like this are just too dumb for words. Oden and Durant are sure fire all-stars in a worst case scenario.



> i just had no idea there were so many Kobe haters in Portland.


Everyone hates Kobe.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BenDavis503 said:


> Roy will be better then Kobe eventually


hm...I dont know about that. Wait, no I know about that. He won't be better than Kobe. He'll be good, maybe borderline superstar (well, star at least) but not better than Kobe.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I think Kobe is a terrific basketball player, and we saw how he can change a game (65 points on us this year), but when I'm reading headlines like "Lakers Vow to Kobe Team Will Improve" and "Lakers owner Jerry Buss... said he told his frustrated superstar he would 'pursue every avenue possible' to improve the team", I _REALLY_ don't think I want a player that turns his franchise into his personal kiss-up service.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> Good. Its nice to see that you have so much love for a player that has never even stepped foot onto an NBA court before. Oh and Roy is good . . . for a rookie, Kobe is the best player in the game.


If we are talking total package (including contract, age, and ego) into account, Id rather have LeBron on my team.



> I never would have expexted a trade like that to happen, i just had no idea there were so many Kobe haters in Portland.


I dont hate Kobe NEARLY as much as I hate Lakers fans. Especially myopic Lakers fans who cant see anything beyond their own team, or worse yet, their own superstar. And ESPECIALLY those who feel the rest of the NBA exists to serve them. This attitude is also very common among Knicks fans. And pretty much everyone on these forums outside those two fan bases is aware of it.

Kobe is a great player. I have no problem saying that, because its true. Will be a Hall of Famer, and very likely one of the Top 50 someday.

But I STILL wouldnt want him on my team, all things considered.

PBF


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hap said:


> hm...I dont know about that. Wait, no I know about that. He won't be better than Kobe. He'll be good, maybe borderline superstar (well, star at least) but not better than Kobe.


That depends on what you define as "better". 

Will Roy be the scorer that Kobe is? No. But I could see Roy being a better all-around player. I could see Roy putting up more triple-doubles. I also think Roy is comparable to Kobe in his ability to hit clutch shots, and that is very important.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Brandon will never be an ***-hole like Kobe.

PBF


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

kaydow said:


> Yeah right - the similarities are striking!! I wouldn't do Kobe for the pick, but it has nothing to do with how I feel about Kobe's game. He's the best player in the game. When did anyone ever say that about Divac?


Its similar in the sense that Divac was a better NBA player than Kobe for about 2 and a half maybe three years. Kobe would probably be a better player than Oden for longer than that but after that the Lakers have a pillar for a decade and the Blazers have playoff exits which is just what the Lakers had with Kobe and the Hornets had with Divac.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

let the la kobis rot and their fans cry...its karma and its been building since magic throw that ball the length of the court.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes, Kobe is the best in the NBA. Best at being a self absorbed, egomaniac, who's also a lying rapist.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

elcap15 said:


> I never would have expexted a trade like that to happen, i just had no idea there were so many Kobe haters in Portland.


2 words:

1.) rapist
2.) Laker


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

I love the venom and un-filtered hostility towards the Lakers!! Nice work Blazers fans. I'm impressed! 

However.....

It's totally ok to despise Kobe and the Lakers and their fans....I do (the fans the most)....but Kobe is an amazing basketball player. There is no way around that fact. And Brandon Roy, as much as I love him, will never be as good as Kobe. Never. Kobe is already a hall of famer and a top 50 of all time. Hate it...but it's true.

Anyway...continue to BASH the "piss and purple" (hahaha)....this is a great thread!


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Kobe is a phenomenal player, but the Blazers are building a team concept. He just does not fit here....

To steal from Gavin Dawson, why not trade him to Denver for Allen Iverson and a felony to be named later?


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

Some of the Laker fans have come over here in the last few days and have talked about our inability to get past the hatred of Kobe to recognize his greatness. For the most part I've agreed with them (I recognize what he would bring to this team if we kept Oden, Roy, et al. eventhough Kobe as a person makes my skin crawl).

Now the Laker fans are blinded by their love of Kobe. I have to laugh at a Laker fan casually throwing out... Well, we'll just trade with Portland for Roy or Randolph and Oden. Like they're doing us a favor, like it would be that easy.

If you're an objective Laker fan why would you think Portland would do this?!? How would they benefit? The Blazers are being built for the future as a team, not a one man show. We would be giving away a 19 year old franchise player and a 23 year old ROY. The Blazers are not going to mortgage their future for an aging superstar. This is not a team that has their "window of opportunity closing" and need that one extra guy to put them over the top. They're being built for 2 or 3 years from now through the next 10 or 15 years. 

Switch Kobe for Oden and another one of our core pieces, the Blazers are no better than the Lakers now (okay, slightly more talent but still first round and out). Plus, Kobe doesn't end up in a better situation and has to agree to the trade, his whole reason for mentioning a trade is because the Lakers aren't contenders and he wants to go to a team that has that potential. Why would he agree to be traded to a Portland team starring Joel, Ime, Randolph, and Jarret? Those guys will give it their all but that line up isn't going to strike fear in the hearts of very many opponents. 

Reality check Laker fans. Between the Blazers, Lakers, and Kobe the only party this "trade" works for is the Lakers.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

As a lifetime Laker hater, nothing is bringing me more joy than watching the Lakers implode on themselves with Kobe's selfishness and egotism biting the Laker fan right where it hurts. It's also drop-to-the-floor hilarious to listen to shows like Rome and Dan Patrick and hear Laker fan coming up with these outlandish trade possibilities, as if they are doable. You guys are going to get about 70 cents on the dollar for Kobe's ability, and the team that he goes to is going to be so decimated by the return demands of the Lakers that they won't be competitive, either. It's a complete lose/lose situation for both the Lakers and Kobe, and that tickles me silly. I love it. Die, Lakers, Die.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> Good. Its nice to see that you have so much love for a player that has never even stepped foot onto an NBA court before. Oh and Roy is good . . . for a rookie, Kobe is the best player in the game.
> 
> I never would have expexted a trade like that to happen, i just had no idea there were so many Kobe haters in Portland.


Um yes. Confuscious say that ancient basketball history states that Blazers and Lakers used to be rivals. This was not so ancient that Blazer fans forget. But maybe some people who post here do.:biggrin:


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Kobe isn't the best player in the game.

Duncan and Lebron are better, it's not even close.

Wade and Nash are still better but only marginally. As a rookie Wade led a Miami team with Odom and Butler on a playoff run. Wade is much better now than he was as a Rookie. How far did Kobe in his prime lead a team with Odom and Butler? Nash has 2 MVP's, Kobe has 0.

5th is still freaking awesome but its very far from the hands down best. Kobe may win some more scoring titles and set some more records for points scored but he doesn't provide as much help towards giving his team a championship as the above mentioned four players.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I personally agree that the Blazers shouldnt trade away their core of young talent. They have a lot to work with and it makes sense to keep it around.

However, you would have to be out of your mind if you think Roy or LMA will be better than Kobe. Ever. If you could actually trade either of them for Kobe it would be a deal worth making. Lakers would never do it, so you dont have to worry that your boycrush Roy will be traded.

Just for the record: 

1) There is no guarantee that Oden will be any good. Someone said he is an all-star in the worst case scenario. No. I think he will be good too, but nothing is guaranteed. No one has seen him play against NBA centers yet so dont count your chickens.

2) Kobe is not a selfish player. People who dont watch Laker games think that. Minus Kobe, the Lakers are a cellar dwellar. He takes a lot of shots because even when he is double teamed, he was our best option last year. No one else could score. When other players shot well you can see how high Kobe's assist totals were.

3) He didnt rape anyone. Blasting white sluts in the *** is not a crime. If it is consider me a fugitive.

4) Im sorry the Lakers had to destroy your franchise 7 years ago, but jeez, dont take it so personally. Lakers did it to the Pacers and the Kings too, we just wanted to win.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

well now your flakers are destroying themselves....ahhhh i love the smell of karma in the morning...it smell like victory.

oden > 19th pick, kwame, odom, smush, garbage, cupcakes, more garbage, no future....etc

La Kobi is the best streetball one on one player in the world too bad he doesnt improve the players around him and is only good if they stand and force feed him. Lebron is a better team player thus a better player for the nba who is improving kobi has topped out with a huge contract.....one which is the cause of the la kobis slowly rotting from within......and its wonderful.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> I personally agree that the Blazers shouldnt trade away their core of young talent. They have a lot to work with and it makes sense to keep it around.
> 
> However, you would have to be out of your mind if you think Roy or LMA will be better than Kobe. Ever. If you could actually trade either of them for Kobe it would be a deal worth making. Lakers would never do it, so you dont have to worry that your boycrush Roy will be traded.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm glad we are on the same page. I wouldn't want Roy or LMA traded period. They appear to have a great future. I'm not so sure they will be better than Kobe...don't really care to be honest. They are both very promising players and I hope they can bring a few titles to Portland. Let's go to the record then.

1) I agree about Oden. All indications point to him being a franchise player though. He is already a very good defensive player and the offense will come eventually. You always take a gamble and I still vividly remember the Sam Bowie pick. Yet, Oden appears to be a better choice and without the leg problems. 

2) Kobe isn't a selfish player? Wow, I would guess most NBA fan's (except Laker fan's) would disagree with you. He is a great 1-on-1 player without a doubt. He is the most selfish player in the NBA in my opinion. I do think some of that is attributed to the fact that he doesn't feel he has other weapons. 

3) He didn't rape anyone huh. You know that for a fact? Sure, OJ didn't kill his wife too. Just because Kobe isn't sitting in jail doesn't mean he didn't commit a crime...ala Mr. Simpson. 

4) Who said the Lakers destroyed the Blazers franchise? Sure, that loss sent the Blazers into a tailspin but let's not get ridiculous here. Portland has a very bright future right now and that's what I'm happy about.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Before we'd trade for Kobe we'd just draft Durant. He probably will be as good without being a headcase, at least if he is being honest at his interviews.

Saying that, draft ODEN and laugh at any trade offers for him!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

No way the Blazers trade for Kobe. Just too much hate. 

I agree that Kobe isn't that selfish a player on the court, but he's an enormously selfish personality in terms of how he relates to the franchise he plays for. Demanding trades? Demanding the team's best player be traded, so the team could be his? Ridiculous behavior that would not be appreciated in Portland. 

As for whether any of the current Trail Blazers may eventually be better than Kobe, that's a matter of conjecture and opinion. I tend to doubt it, but I have been impressed by Brandon Roy's combination of scoring and playmaking (looking like a healthy Grant Hill, already!), and LaMarcus Aldridge's nearly indefensible shooting (comparisons to Sheed and Duncan!). I have a hard time putting a ceiling on where those guys may plateau. Either way, hold onto them.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fans turned on Drexler (in a sense..once he "asked" to be traded and once on the Rockets, quit half-assing it like he was in Portland), they'd quickly turn on Kobe if he turned into the petulant little piss face that he can be.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Actually, Hap, most Portland fans continued to cheer for Clyde. When Houston was in the Finals, it was repeatedly commented on how Portland fans were cheering for them.

I will never cheer for Kobe Bryant. Never. If the Blazers add him (they won't), at a time when we are all cheered by the future of the franchise, they can count me out as a fan.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> Actually, Hap, most Portland fans continued to cheer for Clyde. When Houston was in the Finals, it was repeatedly commented on how Portland fans were cheering for them.


Im not saying that fans didn't cheer for him, but it wasn't the end of the world when he got traded for some fans. At least as much as you'd think for arguably the best player to ever play in Portland.

We'd turn on Kobe quicker, since we don't have 11 years, 3 WCF's and 2 trips to the finals under our belt with him. As for Clyde, some of us felt like he lolly-gagged at the end, and picked his time to whine about the trade (notice he waited till late in the season to make his anger over Rick's firing public). And not only that, he all the sudden started playing like Clyde Drexler again, when we knew he could've done that here. 


I hated that Drexler was traded, but Drexler started to show his true colors (and has a lot since then).


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah sadly drexler is loved by fans which he would rather forget he has.


----------

